# Interior Exit Access Stairway for 3-story building



## classicT (Jun 7, 2019)

Provided the following criteria, I am sure that a feasible exemption/explanation for not requiring an enclosed shaft exists. Hoping that someone can reaffirm my thought process....

Type II-B Building
3-stories
Fully Sprinkled
Ground level atrium that communicates 3-stories  via stairwell (storefront glazing and doors at each landing isolate stairwell/atrium, however non-rated)
Aprox. OL of 150 on 2nd and 3rd, 300 on ground level
Building has two stairwells, one an enclosed interior exit stairway.
Other is shown as an interior exit access stairway.

Absolute worst case for exit travel distance is via the interior exit access at 288-ft. Common path is less than 75-ft.

My struggle is with 1006.3 and 1019.3. Per 1006.3, it seems that the path of egress travel is limited to travel between a maximum of two levels before an exit is reached. Per 1019.3, the building complies with option #5 (atrium option), which would appear to permit the use of an exit access as long as one complies with the maximum exit travel distance (300-ft).

Am I reading 1006.3 wrong? The _path of egress travel _to an _exit _shall not pass through more than one adjacent _story_. So the 3rd floor can only go to the 2nd as part of the exit access pathway?



*1006.3 Egress From Stories or Occupied Roofs*
The _means of egress _system serving any _story _or occupied roof shall be provided with the number of _exits _or access to _exits _based on the aggregate _occupant load _served in accordance with this section. The _path of egress travel _to an _exit _shall not pass through more than one adjacent _story_.
*

Section 1019 Exit Access Stairways and Ramps*
...
*1019.3 Occupancies Other Than Groups I-2 and I-3*

In other than Group I-2 and I-3 occupancies, floor openings containing _exit access stairways _or _ramps _that do not comply with one of the conditions listed in this section shall be enclosed with a shaft enclosure constructed in accordance with Section 713. 
1. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _that serve or atmospherically communicate between only two stories. Such interconnected stories shall not be open to other stories. 
2. In Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies, _exit access stairways _and _ramps _connecting four stories or less serving and contained within an individual _dwelling unit _or _sleeping unit _or _live/work unit._ 
3. _Exit access stairways _serving and contained within a Group R-3 congregate residence or a Group R-4 facility are not required to be enclosed. 
4. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _in buildings equipped throughout with an _automatic sprinkler system _in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1, where the area of the vertical opening between stories does not exceed twice the horizontal projected area of the _stairway _or _ramp _and the opening is protected by a draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers in accordance with NFPA 13. In other than Group B and M occupancies, this provision is limited to openings that do not connect more than four stories. 
5. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _within an _atrium _complying with the provisions of Section 404. 
6. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _in _open parking garages _that serve only the parking garage. 
7. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _serving open-air seating complying with the _exit access _travel distance requirements of Section 1029.7. 
8. _Exit access stairways _and _ramps _serving the balcony, gallery or press box and the main assembly floor in occupancies such as theaters, _places of religious worship_, auditoriums and sports facilities.​


----------



## RLGA (Jun 8, 2019)

I’m assuming you’re in the 2015 IBC.

To answer your question, yes. Once in an exit access stairway, the occupant can only go to the next adjacent floor to reach an exit—and it cannot be the same exit that could have been accessed on the other floor. If it did, then there is technically no separation of exits.

You might want to take a look at Section 1023.2, Exception 2. The stairway associated with the atrium may be considered an exit stair. It still has to comply with all the other requirements for stairways (e.g., fire riser), but it does not have to be separated by 1-hour construction as long as the atrium complies with Section 404.6.


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 14, 2021)

I designed a building with an exit access stair in the center of the building more for convenience as the other stairwells meet all the egress requirements. Is this configuration code compliant? it goes from basement to the third floor.



https://imgur.com/a/EW7xszy


----------



## steveray (Jan 14, 2021)

We are going to need a little more info than that Chris...


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 14, 2021)

You don't like a good mystery? 2015 ibc is the code, building  L shaped 3 story building with basement walkout. its 5b construction. The required egress is already provided by stair towers at the end of the two wings..anything else you need?


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2021)

Atrium??


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 14, 2021)

No atrium


----------



## RLGA (Jan 14, 2021)

I don't see a problem with it as an exit access stairway. IMHO, I would not consider it a "convenience" stair if you have to go up or down more than one story.

By the way, how is your "walkout" basement not considered a story above grade plane to keep it from a 4-story building?


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 14, 2021)

RLGA said:


> I don't see a problem with it as an exit access stairway. IMHO, I would not consider it a "convenience" stair if you have to go up or down more than one story.
> 
> By the way, how is your "walkout" basement not considered a story above grade plane to keep it from a 4-story building?


Average grade plane is less than 6' from the story above...atleast how I calculated it...its another item the building official is harping on.


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2021)

Use of the building and the stair open to all floors? Mound up the dirt if you have to for grade...


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 15, 2021)

steveray said:


> Use of the building and the stair open to all floors? Mound up the dirt if you have to for grade...


R2 residential stair serves all floors but is not open on any floor


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2021)

Assuming it is in CT, we amend that section and I don't think you get there without a shaft enclosure:

(Amd) 1019.3 Occupancies other than Groups I-2 and I-3. In other than Group I-2 and I-3
occupancies, floor openings containing exit access stairways or ramps that do not comply with
one of the conditions listed in this section shall be enclosed with a shaft enclosure constructed in
accordance with Section 713.
1. In buildings equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler system in accordance with
Section 903.3.1 with other than Group H or I occupancies, an exit access stairway serving
an occupant load of less than 10 not more than one story above the level of exit discharge.
2. In Group R-1, R-2 or R-3 occupancies, exit access stairways and ramps connecting four
stories or less serving and contained within a single residential dwelling unit or sleeping
unit or live/work unit.
3. Exit access stairways serving and contained within a Group R-3 congregate residence or
a Group R-4 facility are not required to be enclosed.
4. Exit access stairways connecting the first and second floors of Group R-1 bed and
breakfast establishments. Stairways connecting the second and third floors in such
occupancies shall be enclosed with fire separation assemblies having a fire-resistance
rating of not less than 1 hour. Stairways connecting the basement and the first floor
occupancies shall be enclosed with fire partitions having a fire-resistance rating of not less
than ½ hour with 20-minute fire-resistance-rated door assemblies. Fire-resistance
assemblies at stairways in Group R-1 bed and breakfast establishments shall not be
required to be supported by fire-resistance-rated construction.
5. Exit access stairways and ramps within an atrium complying with the provisions of Section
404.
6. Exit access stairways and ramps in open parking garages that serve only the parking
garage.
7. Exit access stairways and ramps serving open-air seating complying with the exit access
travel distance requirements of Section 1029.7.
8. Exit access stairways and ramps serving the balcony, gallery or press box and the main
assembly floor in occupancies such as theaters, places of religious worship, auditoriums
and sport facilities.
9. Stairways serving outdoor facilities where all portions of the means of egress are
essentially open to the outside.
10. Exit access stairways serving mezzanines complying with the provisions of Section 505.


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 15, 2021)

ugh, i goofed on the stupid CT amendment...guess im redesigning the layout to create a shaft


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2021)

Glad to see another CTer on here.....Some day we will convince the fire guys to go unamended IBC....


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 15, 2021)

steveray said:


> Glad to see another CTer on here.....Some day we will convince the fire guys to go unamended IBC....


they have some terrible amendments...glad they finally stopped amending the pull side clearance to 24"


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jan 15, 2021)

Chrisjoneill said:


> they have some terrible amendments...glad they finally stopped amending the pull side clearance to 24"



I could care less about that one, the stair capacity ammendment of .3" per person even with sprinklers is the biggest BS amendment on my radar here in CT.  This one really hurts doing renovation work in older multi story buildings. I also love the way our fire code steps all over the IEBC.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jan 15, 2021)

steveray said:


> Glad to see another CTer on here.....Some day we will convince the fire guys to go unamended IBC....


HaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa

They are still pissed off that we adopted the IFC over NFPA. Until that older generation retires this wont change.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jan 15, 2021)

unrealted story that just pooped into my head. A while back I called the State Fire Marshall, he picks up and I say "Hello Fire Marshall (insert last name here)" and he says "please call me Bill".......so of course im like "ummmm......your Fire Marshall Bill". I then procceded to lose my sh#t laughing out load.


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 15, 2021)

Tim Mailloux said:


> unrealted story that just pooped into my head. A while back I called the State Fire Marshall, he picks up and I say "Hello Fire Marshall (insert last name here)" and he says "please call me Bill".......so of course im like "ummmm......your Fire Marshall Bill". I then procceded to lose my sh#t laughing out load.


ahaha, thats awesome! Not sure if you ever interacted with our former state building official dan tierney but he was a character...cursed like a sailor and typically made you feel like an idiot for asking the question you were asking


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2021)

Wet people are just as big as dry people.....


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2021)

Chrisjoneill said:


> ahaha, thats awesome! Not sure if you ever interacted with our former state building official dan tierney but he was a character...cursed like a sailor and typically made you feel like an idiot for asking the question you were asking


Everyone knows Tierney...Love him or hate him....


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jan 15, 2021)

steveray said:


> Wet people are just as big as dry people.....



The qoute I was given asking about the stair amendment was "we at the office of the state fire marshall do not belive that wet people can exit a building and faster than dry people"


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Jan 15, 2021)

Chrisjoneill said:


> ahaha, thats awesome! Not sure if you ever interacted with our former state building official dan tierney but he was a character...cursed like a sailor and typically made you feel like an idiot for asking the question you were asking


 Oh ya. I used to try and count the F bombs he would drop. He could easily hit 20 of them in a short 5 minutes conversation. 

another good story... many years ago I was having a code discussion with my project manager. I dont rememeber what we were talking about only that my understanding and approach was pretty dumb. My PM say know what "you should call DT at the state and get his opinion on this". I had no idea who this person was and I was like sure, why not. As I made the call my PM got some popcorn and stood by to watch my reaction. My question must have been particularly dumb because DT tore into me with a flurry of cursing that I have till this day never again experienced. My PM was laughing his but off and later told me my face went ghost white.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 15, 2021)

steveray said:


> Assuming it is in CT, we amend that section and I don't think you get there without a shaft enclosure:
> 
> (Amd) 1019.3 Occupancies other than Groups I-2 and I-3. In other than Group I-2 and I-3
> occupancies, floor openings containing exit access stairways or ramps that do not comply with
> ...


It appears that the stair is enclosed from floor to floor. Even though the stairs do not qualify as exit stairs (you cannot go from floor to floor without leaving the enclosure), the enclosure must still be fire-resistance-rated because it would be a pathway through all stories if it was not protected.


----------



## Chrisjoneill (Jan 15, 2021)

RLGA said:


> It appears that the stair is enclosed from floor to floor. Even though the stairs do not qualify as exit stairs (you cannot go from floor to floor without leaving the enclosure), the enclosure must still be fire-resistance-rated because it would be a pathway through all stories if it was not protected.


i do show it as fire rated although only one hour since its not truly connecting 4 stories if you rate the underside of the stairs. They have really neutered the options for decorative or communicating stairs....now to just find the real estate to create a stair tower so people dont have to go to the end of the wings if they want to not use the elevator. Seems i got away with one on the past project even under the 2012 IBC


----------

